# Επιπρόσθετα > Γενική Συζήτηση >  >  ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΣΑΣ...ΑΠΟ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΟ !

## stavros414

Τώρα μπορείτε να παρακολουθείτε το σπίτι σας, την γυναίκα σας, τον σκύλο σας, από δορυφόρο και μάλιστα ανα πάσα στιγμή.
Για του λόγου το αληθές επισκεφθείτε την ιστοσελίδα www.keyhole.com και μπορείτε να γίνετε και συνδρομητές !

----------


## NUKE

Λοιπον παλικαρια, μπηκα στην σελιδα και κατεβασα ενα προγραμματακι που ελεγε και με κατι κωδικους που ελεγε για 7 μερες τσαμπα.Δουλευει και ενω ειναι τσαμπε εχει πολυ καλη αναλυση.Εκατσα πολλες ωρες και εψαχνα πραγματτα.Αξιζει τον κοπο.
Θελει γρηγορο ιντερνετ αλλα εγω με 56κ τα καταφερα.Δοκιμαστε το.

Το σπιτι μου εννοειτε το βρηλα πολυ γρηγορα.

Μαλλον λογω ολυμπιακων αγωνων η Αττικη εχει πολυ καλη αναλυση.

Απο περιεοχες εχει τις ΗΠΑ και απο τις αλλες χωρες του κοσμου μονο τις μεγαλυτερες πολλεις και οχι ολες.

----------


## Danza

Παιδια εμεινα καγκελο με το προγραμμα!!! γινεται ομως να εχει καλυτερη αναλυση σε μεγαλυτερο ζουμ? και να βλεπουμε τα κτιρια ορθια και οχι επιπεδα???

----------


## Danza

Α! και πως γινεται να ανανεωνεται πιο γρηγορα η εικονα που βλεπουμε?

----------


## leosedf

Α το google earth. Εχει μισό χρόνο που κυκλοφόρησε. Και στην αγορασμένη έκδοση πάλι ιδια ανάλυση εχει το δοκιμασα.

----------


## trelas

Ρε παιδια στο google eartη δεν παραξενεβεστε το οτι παντα ειναι ημερα???????  :Confused:   :Confused:  
Παιδια το google earth ειναι φωτογραφιες και οχι αμεση εικονα απο δοριφορο  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## NUKE

Γιατι το γραφεις 3 φορες?Και επιπλεον ειναι ακρως λογικο αυτο.Για να εχεις σε τετοια αναλυση οποιοδηποτε μερος του κοσμου live θα χρειαζοσουν δεκαδες δορυφορους για καθε χρηστη.Δηλαδη για ολους τους χρηστες μαζι θα ηθελες κανα εκαττομυριο δορυφορους.

----------


## Danza

Δηλαδη δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε ενα προγραμματακι να συνδεεται με ενα δορυφορο και να εχουμε live streaming ή θα μας μαζεψουν???

----------


## NUKE

Δεν υπαρχει τετοιο προγραμμα.Αυτα που βελεπετε ειναι μονο στις ταινειες.Και ενταξει , ο στρατος χωρων που εχουν στειλει δορυφορους στο διαστημα(ακομα και ο hellas sat) μπορουν να βλεπουν ετσι ενα συγκεκριμενο σημειο αλλα οχι παντου και οχι παντα.Και επισης θα ηθελες την γρηγοροτερη συνδεση για να κατεβαζεις συνεχως live streaming.

Στην σελιδα του Keyhole(μετα εγινε googlearth) ειχα δει οτι ελεγε ποιες πολεις υπαρχουν και ποτε φωτογραφηθηκαν.

----------


## vayeros

Παιδια λιγο προσοχη στο google earth γιατι εχει ιους για τους υπολογιστες! Την εχουν πατησει αρκετοι γνωστοι μου...

----------


## JOHNY+

> Δηλαδη δεν μπορουμε να βρουμε ενα προγραμματακι να συνδεεται με ενα δορυφορο και να εχουμε live streaming ή θα μας μαζεψουν???



Δεν γινεται αυτο , αυτα τα εργαλεια τα εχουν μονο οι μυστικες υπηρεσιες .

----------


## jimk

αργησες λιγο.....αλλα καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε  :Wink:

----------


## JOHNY+

> αργησες λιγο.....αλλα καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε



Το θεμα ειναι γιατι να μην μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε και εμεις τετεια εργαλεια .   :Wink:

----------


## stom

Οπως επισης γιατι να μην εχουμε ολοι απο μια Ferrari.

----------


## -nikos-

> Το θεμα ειναι γιατι να μην μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιουμε και εμεις τετεια εργαλεια .



παλιωτερα το googleerth σου εδινε την επιλογη με 650δωλαρια ΗΠΑ το χρονο να αγωραζεις
την υπηρεσια ζωντανα μερα-νυχτα με τελεια αναληση οταν δεν εχει συνεφα και ομιχλη και δεν
υπαρχει προβλημα δωριφωρου αφου τωρα πια οι δωριφωροι περιστρεφωνται με την ταχητητα 
περιστροφης της γης και ετσι ειναι μονιμα πανω απο τα κεφαλια μας.
η υπηρεσια που δεν ποληται ειναι με τις υπεριθρες και θερμικη ανοιχνευση που
βλεπει τους ανθρωπους μεσα στα κτιρια καθως και συσκευες-οπλα-δραστιριωτητες.
τελευτεα φορα που το εψαξα επρεπε να εχεις αδεια ντετεκτιβ.

----------


## γιοργοσ

να δω το σπιτη μου απο δορφωρο  τωρα

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εγώ επειδή δεν έχω NOVA ... θέλω να βλέπω όλους τους ποδοσφαιρικούς αγώνες τζάμπα και πανοραμικά από πάνω !!

----------


## giwrgosss

θα σας απογοητεύσω αλλά το σιτε με τον δορυφόρο δεν ανοίγει , μάλλον το κλείσανε , το 2005 λειτουργούσε , όποιος πρόλαβε πρόλαβε  :Tongue2:

----------


## KOKAR

ποτέ μα ποτέ  δεν ήταν real time, πάντα ηταν με στατικές φωτογραφίες 
ενας τρόπος για να μπορείς να το αντιληφθεί κανείς ήταν να παρατηρήσει οτι σε όποιο μέρος του κόσμου
και να έψαχνε..... ήταν πάντα μέρα !

υ.γ
σιγά να μην έβγαζαν στον "αέρα" real time τον δορυφόρο....

----------


## ggr

Παντως μια και που ξανασχολουμαστε με το θεμα αρκετα χρονια μετα το 2005 που ανοιξε, το κοιταγα και σκεφτομουν ποσα αλλαξανε μεσα σε λιγα χρονια... τοτε οι δορυφορικες φωτογραφιες ηταν κατι πρωτογνωρο για μας και πλεον εχουν γινει κατι συνηθισμενο και μαλιστα με δυνατοτητα 3D απεικονησης . Παραδειγμα το bing maps που σε ορισμενες περιοχες με τη λειτουργια bird eye, δινει τρισδιαστατη απεικονιση οπως στις φωτογραφιες που παραθετω
.Untitled.jpg Untitled2.jpg

----------


## KOKAR

ακόμα και η 3D απεικόνιση είναι ψευτοτρισδιαστατες
απλά αποτελούνται απο πολλές φώτο , βέβαια το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ καλό

----------


## leosedf

Μιλάμε για θέμα του 2005 ε??
btw στο google earth οι πολύ κοντινές φωτογραφίες είναι....αεροφωτογραφίες.

----------


## plouf

το bird eye ειναι Αεροφωτογραφίες και οχι απο δορυφόρο. γιαυτο και έχουν κατα πολύ μεγαλύτερη κλίση ~45°

----------

